# cable slides



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2012)

I have never shot the cable slide for fear of breaking the slide where the string is attached. I always tie to the end of the arrow. But I can see the benefit of the slide as far as less string for interference. What are the cons and pros. Do they break or am I being over cautious.


----------



## TBass (May 13, 2012)

A safety slide???


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2012)

TBass said:


> A safety slide???


Is cable slides not the correct word. It's not arrow slide is it? I will find an old catalog to see


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2012)

TBass said:


> A safety slide???


Yea, that's it. I usually cut them off if the arrow came with it that way.


----------



## B.Hud (May 13, 2012)

never had one break on me


----------



## GT Whitetail (May 13, 2012)

I'd never shoot without a safety slide..So far I've managed to break alot of stuff, but have never had any problems with the safety slide breaking. Its there for a reason. Some will argue that you shouldn't use them with the zebco/spincast setup, but I use AMS reels and always tie to the safety slide.
GT


----------



## Bowfisher (May 13, 2012)

Muzzy real..tie to back ..no slides...if you shoot a retriever then use slides..more fish shot with a spinner than a retriever..my two cents


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 13, 2012)

There use to be a cable slide system but the safety slide replaced it. As stated above if using a AMS retriever style reel ALWAYS use a safety slide but not necessary with spincast reel just tie to the back.


----------



## TBass (May 14, 2012)

I've always used a slide with my Muzzy reels and with the Ti20's.  I tried tying to the arrow a few times but after one snap back I'll never go without a safety slide again.  It doesn't even make sense to me to be without.  I have never seen a safety slide break.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2012)

I've never broken a safety slide, nor have I heard anybody else say they have. I wouldn't want to shoot without them, they get you line out there in front of all the junk it can get hung on, and don't affect accuracy at all. Snapbacks and tangles are no fun, I've got a scar on my leg from a snapback. The slides have a lot of pros, and absolutely no cons that I can think of.


----------



## rum3002576 (May 14, 2012)

if your using a spinner and tie to the back use 200ff or 150. it will always break before a snap back occurs. if using a retriever always use slides.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 14, 2012)

I have never had a snapback. I suspect that the drag on the reel would counter the snapback. I use big closefaced reels, I don't recall which ones. I remember that they are the biggest made. I did not like the tube except for my recurve which I only use on gar. You have to stick a catfish extra deep to hold. I use about 60+pounds. With the tube, whatever that is called, it would shoot out an extra 20ft of line that was not needed. I guess because of the high arrow speed. So, I switched to the closed face reels. But I can not shoot gar with this setup. It will blow right thru and the bones will cut my string. So, remind me what the tube reel is called? I shoot the biggest muzzy arrows, the gray expensive ones. I break them often  because the fish instantly go into a roll like a gator. They break them on the rocky bottom. Your usually fine as long as it is a least 3ft deep. Any shallower and the arrow hits the bottom on the roll, not the shot, but the roll.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 14, 2012)

if you are using a 808 or 888 or similar tie to the back of the arrow, this way if you forget to press the release button before you draw the arrow will just fall of the string. If you use slides on a reel and for get to press the release bad things happen because it will allow you to draw and shoot but will not let the line out so the arrow will.....
 1) continue going and break your line and lose an arrow 
 2) reach the end of the allotted line and then come back and get you..

tied to the back of the arrow in this video on a 888


----------

